# Anavar and t5



## Mather (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello everybody, I'm new to this forum but I'm looking for advice on what I am to do on a cycle.

im looking to run a 6 week cycle of 100mg of anavar ed and also take t5s at the same time.

im 23 ,6ft 2 , 14stone with around 20% bodyfat.

i can bench roughly 70kg at 3 sets of 8,

im looking to drop bodyfat and get slight muscle and strength gains, I'm not looking to get really big or strong, it's more for appearance purposes,

has anybody ran a similar cycle or could give me any advice on if this is a good/bad idea

or if it the right way of achieving what I am after, any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

You should add test to that cycle really mate or expect some libido sides


----------



## Mather (Feb 27, 2013)

Is this because of the anavar , the t5 , or the combination of them both together?

I wanted to avoid taking test aswell because I thought this would just add more complication to the cycle and add to any sides I might get?


----------

